# Sandals Ocho Rios



## melissy123 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi all, I have a studio unit on hold for the last week in November, through RCI.  TPU is 6. My hubby says we should wait until a one bedroom shows up.  We're very flexible on our travel times, kids in college now.  This looks like the perfect adults getaway, and the AI fee is $842 per couple for the week.

Should I let this go or keep it.  The only other weeks I have seen so far (but not looking that long) are last minute exchanges, and that wouldn't work for us because of having to arrange airfare from California. 

I have a TPU of 7 leftover after my Hawaii exchanges, and I have until May of 2014 before that expires, so I'm not really "spending" more than the $199 exchange fee (plus the $842 AI fee).


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 25, 2013)

Its all inclusive so no real reason to hold out for a bigger unit. You wont be cooking anyway. Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## persia (Jun 25, 2013)

Jamaica's not an easy trade, and you have a well known resort, I say keep it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 25, 2013)

Just be aware there are limitations or even exclusions on golf and diving with the AI price.  Other than those items you are treated exactly like a regular Sandals guest.


----------



## melissy123 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you all.  I was able to have the second week of November match up when airfare was much cheaper, and then found a great price for a cruise out of Miami the week before that. Still a studio unit at Sandals but I think that will be fine.  I'm already wondering if Sandals has a 1 in 4 rule.....does anyone know?


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 6, 2013)

*Keep it!*

Went a few years back for my 10 th anniversary. I booked studio as well, it was more like a one bedroom with a small kitchen, ( that will not get much if any use), and a living room. Looks like they just added a new pool on the beach,  I would like to go back again we loved it there!  As far as I know there are no 1 in 4 rules, but very few units pop up in Rci!  It's a keeper!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 6, 2013)

I've been eyeing Ocho Rios since I got into RCI. Great AI value compared to booking through Sandals! My wife and I went to a Sandals resort once and would love to go back. We would prefer a Beaches so we could take the kids, but this is the only Sandals/Beaches timeshare.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 6, 2013)

This a great resort just avoid the Dunn River excursion.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 10, 2013)

Geeezzz!!  I think you should definitely keep it.  Here's the reason why.....  I have had a search on for this resort since January, 2013 and have received NOTHING!!!!!  What is your secret??  I'm searching with 16 TPU's and I know that is more than enough.  Could it be that I'm searching for April, 2014.  Is that a busy month at Sandals or am I just one of those people who "luck out"?  To add insult to injury, I am a Platinum Member of RCI (wonder if that means anything :annoyed:.  What a bummer!  I wanted this as a gift for my daughter's 25 Wedding Anniversary.  They stayed there on their honeymoon, way before I had any timeshares.  Oh well, I'll keep waiting to see if anything comes up in April.

CORRECTION:  Just checked my Ongoing search and the date this search started was June, 2012.  What in the heck is going on????


----------



## Larry (Jul 10, 2013)

6scoops said:


> Went a few years back for my 10 th anniversary. I booked studio as well, it was more like a one bedroom with a small kitchen, ( that will not get much if any use), and a living room. Looks like they just added a new pool on the beach,  I would like to go back again we loved it there!  As far as I know there are no 1 in 4 rules, but very few units pop up in Rci!  It's a keeper!



Same here!!!! We were there when it was Beaches Grand resort ( just after it had been Ciboney) and loved it. Since we were there they have made huge upgrades in property and rooms so would love to go back.

One of the great benefits was that we could use restaurants and facilities at all Sandal's resorts including the one across the street and another Sandals in Ocho Rios ( I am not sure but they may have sold that resort) as part of the very reasonable AI fees. 

Wish we could go again but we are all booked up for the rest of 2013 as well as most of 2014.


----------



## riverside (Sep 28, 2013)

We've been able to get this trade 3 times but now it has a 1 in 4 rule.  Darn!  If you have a chance to get a studio take it.  You don't need anything larger as you will hardly be in your room.  The timeshare units are located on the hillside among the butler rooms but you will not have a butler for your room (who would want one???)  This is basically 2 resorts in one so dining experiences are plentiful.  Food was excellent and staff was amazing.  Many areas have been redone.  The resort would like to get out of the timeshare business so are trying to buy up units that owners want to sell.


----------



## jjking42 (Sep 30, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> This a great resort just avoid the Dunn River excursion.



Whats wrong with Dunns river excursion.


----------



## brother coony (Sep 30, 2013)

Melissa123, I don't know how long you had been looking, but Sandals does not come up often on RCI or 11 or SFX, so keep it, the studio bedroom is a full one bedroom with king bed,and mini fridge stock every day, the private pool is shared with the one bedroom side, so if no one is on the other side you have the entire pool to your self, Sandals Ochie Rios has 15 great restaurants, I am an owner there so if you have any question email me, I have never traded this resort


----------

